# So much rain is turning the tomato plant leaves yellow/brown early!



## PA. Woodsman (Jul 18, 2021)

Usually later in the season our tomato plants start to turn yellow/brown on the leaves but because we have been having really hot weather with a lot of rain they are really turning early, I hope this doesn't affect them but there isn't much I can do about it. But the plants are loaded with tomatoes though!

Very strange weather here this year....


----------



## Del_ (Jul 18, 2021)

It's late blight and it loves heat and moisture.

Just keep harvesting tomatoes as they ripening.

Your tomato season is coming to an end.


----------



## PA. Woodsman (Jul 18, 2021)

Del_ said:


> It's late blight and it loves heat and moisture.
> 
> Just keep harvesting tomatoes as they ripening.
> 
> Your tomato season is coming to an end.


Yes, there are lots of tomatoes on the plants, just hoping that the energy will go into them and they'll ripen before the plants succumb to it. I planted about 5 or 6 different kinds, some have it more than others but the plants are huge! I'm sure the crop will be good though!


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 18, 2021)

PA. Woodsman said:


> Usually later in the season our tomato plants start to turn yellow/brown on the leaves but because we have been having really hot weather with a lot of rain they are really turning early, I hope this doesn't affect them but there isn't much I can do about it. But the plants are loaded with tomatoes though!
> 
> Very strange weather here this year....


Same here.


----------



## sonny580 (Jul 20, 2021)

same deal here with tomatoes! Also squash and other plants dieing on a regular basis from the floods we had over the last 2 weeks. over 20" from 2 rains a week apart!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Aug 5, 2021)

lots of rains here of late, more to come they say. we have had some tomatoes split due to the excess water. hot out now, but couple vines we kept still have tomatoes on them. 

a few like this:


----------



## farmer steve (Aug 7, 2021)

Del_ said:


> It's late blight and it loves heat and moisture.
> 
> Just keep harvesting tomatoes as they ripening.
> 
> Your tomato season is coming to an end.


I get weekly reports from Penn State on vegetable problems and don't recall seeing any late blight reports on tomatoes here. I think 1 on potatoes in Erie county. Downy and powdery mildew on curcurbits is prevalent.
EDIT. Just double checked and no LB as of August 4 .


----------



## aokpops (Aug 20, 2021)

I had the best crop of tomato every this year . I use to buy Bonnie plats . I only bought Burpess from Menards this year . Were canning juice like it is a job . This year we had heavy rain in NW Ohio


----------



## PA. Woodsman (Aug 21, 2021)

Just wanted to update that we had a GREAT crop of tomatoes this season despite the plants turning brown early, the wife and all who ate them were very pleased and happy! Still have some on yet, most of the plants are really shriveled up, some still with some green but they (the plants) did their job delivering the tomatoes! And we had no blossom end rot, that black spotting on the bottom, none! And the weather was sure wacky, hot then cool then hot again, lots of rain then none then lots again...


----------

